# Windows 10 settings utility not functioning



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

Greetings experts:

I performed what I thought was a clean install of windows 10, from a newer Asus laptop that came installed with Windows 8. I updated to 8.1 when prompted to0.Then waited a full 8 plus months to upgrade to windows 10. My problem; When I click on settings, every icon or app, which ever descriptor you prefer...., works except one. The _Update & Security, recovery, backup_ app will open, but none of the sub headings are there, and the app freezes up, and the only way out, is to reclick on settings, so that the upper right closing X will light up in its usual red, then you can click it off.

I have tried every way possible to fix this, been to every site possible, and apparently there is an update from windows to fix this, it's #KB3036140, but I can't find anywhere to click this on from windows and force feed it to my computer. I have tried all the back doors I know of, and have come to one dead end after another.

Does anyone here on this forum know what I can do to fix this problem, in clear concise steps that will work. I have pulled out almost every hair on top of my head, and before I start pulling the hair out of the rest of my body one by one, I am begging for some real ideas and help. HELP! Thanx in advance. Rick


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

FYI a clean install is when you format the drive first, you have updated from 8 to 8.1 then to 10.

That update is over a year old so I doubt it would help now as it's probably already included in the version of 10 you updated to.
To check please click Start then type WINVER in the search area then press Enter and post the version number in your next reply.

How long ago did you install 10 ? If less than 30 days there is an option to go back to 8.1 if you want to.

Also as long as your present 10 activated ok (it should have done so automatically, check with Start > Settings, Activation) you can do a real clean install of 10 now if you wish by creating an install DVD or USB stick as show here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

You would have to re-install all 3rd party programs again if you do a clean install.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

as mentioned after a windows 10 update.....you can clean install windows 10 and u don't need a activation key (the key is on microsofts servers)
create the usb flash drive via the above post and set your bios to boot from it
then u will have a nice clean fresh install of 10 (save any data,photo's ...etc ON A EXTERNAL DRIVE/DISKS FIRST)


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

According to windows, that placed the _upgrade to windows 10_ icon down in my lower task bar, that when clicked on, it had an area where you could click on this _check your computer viability for window 10 icon_, (I paraphrased) and it would check your computer to see if you could install windows 10 and if it would be a "clean install". I did that very thing...., and it said that I was an excellent candidate. So I backup up everything on my trusty external drive, closed out every operating system, as in virus and firewall and malware utilities, as instructed, and when finished, hit install windows 10. It took over 4 or more hours to download, as my DSL service clocks out at a whopping 1.5megs per second.....smoking!

And since I had already done exactly the same thing with another computer and had no issues, as everything worked as usual, I tried it on this computer. I have had windows 10 for about a month now, and the only issue I have is that I can't get the Update & Security, recovery, backup app to work, open, engage , or what ever it is supposed to do.

And so, you are telling me basically that I can "do a real clean install of 10 now _if you wish_, buy creating an install DVD or USB stick......" how is that going to help since obviously this present version that I have on this computer has a malfunction. Would not that malfunction be carried over again, and possibly manifest it self, not just in this one area but others as well?

Funny thing, when I downloaded windows 10, I did not lose one file, and all my 3rd party programs stayed intact, including my Firefox Thunderbird, and ITunes. Is there no other way to fix this, like a patch of some kind..., would calling windows tech assistance help. I have heard of people re-downloading windows 10 and having real problems. But I will if I have too, I was just wondering if there was not a better way than using such an extreme tactic? Thanks.....Rick


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Compumess said:


> when I downloaded windows 10, I did not lose one file, and all my 3rd party programs stayed intact, including my Firefox Thunderbird, and ITunes


this would not be a clean install then would it??? 
if it was a clean install you would have no itunes no thunderbird etc .....etc 
the only person that can decide if u want to do the clean install is you..........it looks like u have a windows 10 software issue....not a hardware issue, that is why a clean install is being suggested , again it is* your* decision!


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, here's the dealy-o..., not trying to be combative, just trying to understand issues. I have 3 computers, 2 of them would be considered powerhouses, the laptop, not so much , but it is no slouch either. On my big Dell XPS, it has the exact programs on it as does my ASUS laptop. I did a windows 10 upgrade install on both just 2 days apart. On _Both computers_, all the 3rd party programs _stayed intact_, along with all their files, in fact not a file went missing anywhere on either of the computers. The large Dell XPS was first, and every things works perfectly, on the ASUS, everything works perfectly _except_ the Update & Security, recovery, backup app, which come on, but that is it. And why would Windows offer a patch # KB3036140 but not offer a way to download it directly from their site to my machine. If it is there, I can't find it. Again, I am not being combative, just trying to understand the issues. I will do as you people suggest, if I must, I can pull the trigger again, it just seems like using dynamite, to blow up a small stick in ones way. But I'll do it, I am just afraid of something else happening.........really.....I will..........do it.
Ok.....I hate playing chicken.....


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok.....I found the fix...finally. Seems others are having the same issue. Rather than doing a clean install, I was directed to run the System file checker, for those who don't know how to do that. Right click Start, click command Prompt (Admin). Type in...sfc/scannow and click enter. After it is done doing it's scan, it has realigned the system , and reinstalled command prompts where they are supposed to be. Anyway..., when it is done with it's scan, reboot your computer, wait for all systems to fill, then check to see if the command prompts have been restored. In my case the non working System restore & recovery, back up, was all there, and worked as if nothing had ever been wrong. 
I shall refrain from being a smart $%& here, and just say thanks for all who attempted to help, I appreciate the effort. 
LOL..........oh man...., I'm sorry, was that just a little snicker.......all in good fun! Chow dudes!
Rick


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

I faced this problem the moment that windows 10 download was complete, and the computer booted up to the new windows 10 screen. So, even if I could get to system restore, there would have been nothing for it to restore back to, unless you are possibly referring to 8.1 . I have heard of people trying that, only to wind up facing the dreaded blue screen of death. Did not want to go there.
And since system restore and back up are a part the _Settings- Update & Security, recovery, backup,_ and since that function was not working, there was no way to access the system restore from that point. I tried every back door imaginable, and every one led right back to the Settings- Update & Security, recovery, backup. I tried every one that was mentioned on the internet, and several places suggested doing a clean install, as did _Replay & Allan_, I was not too hot about that idea as I have known others who chose that option, and it came back anything but clean, in fact it was worse, and some of those were I.T guys.
But in all fairness, I did hold that as a last ditch option. If Microsoft's tech advice site was not so dang picky about the questions you asked, I would have found the solution sooner, but their sites are constructed like some gothic labyrinth, I thought that to save time I would ask this forum. But I finally fit on the right questions to ask and up popped this answer from an actual Microsoft tech, and that was to go into command prompt (admin) and running the system file checker. It fixes as it goes, and if it can't fix something, it will let you know when it is done.

That is what I did, and when it was done I rebooted the computer and the Settings- Update & Security, recovery, backup all lit up and worked perfectly. I wonder if that would help with some of the other problems that people are having with windows 10, especially in the Settings area. It's worth a think.


----------

